
The Lobster Programming Language - beagle3
http://strlen.com/lobster/
======
bananicorn
This is pretty much exactly what I've been looking for - if it eliminates all
the messing around with various C libraries and compiling on different
systems, I'm totally gonna try this!

~~~
Aardappel
It currently doesn't come with pre-compiled binaries that would allow you to
develop/release a game on each platform without touching a C++ compiler.. but
that certainly is a possibility. For now there is just a Windows exe included.

